# Logic X 10.2.1 Available



## jonathanwright (Jan 20, 2016)

A quick heads up for anyone interested, downloading now...


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jan 20, 2016)

jonathanwright said:


> A quick heads up for anyone interested, downloading now...



And OSX El Capitan 10.11.3


----------



## Jack Weaver (Jan 20, 2016)

So where do we find this Logic update? Apple doesn't make it easy to find it. Gotta link?

Thanks

.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jan 20, 2016)

Jack Weaver said:


> So where do we find this update? Apple doesn't make it easy to find it. Gotta link?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> .



In the App Store, as has been true for years now


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jan 20, 2016)

https://ask.audio/articles/10-logic-pro-x-10-2-1-features-you-will-love


----------



## mc_deli (Jan 20, 2016)

Live mode, retina support, the lane set creation - all massive, massive, massive! I am so happy.

Please someone tell me it works in 10.10.5 Yosemite


----------



## mc_deli (Jan 20, 2016)

If this really ends the 8th core bug it is quite something.
If it means I no longer have to use an app to disable hdip retina on my screens to use Logic with no GUI lag it is quite something else.
If I can open step edit and a lane set and then immediately see the entered mod data and note velocity it is just marvellous.
Let it be true. (Thanks Jay)


----------



## prodigalson (Jan 20, 2016)

holy f**k!!! Great article Jay and, amazingly, every single improvement is a major workflow improvement that truly makes up for most of the more significant drawbacks logic has over other DAWs. 

Composite Time Signatures in triple meter is HUGE!! 
CC Lanes is HUGE!! 
and improved CPU performance?? 

Now all we need is some kind of expression maps feature...


----------



## Tatu (Jan 20, 2016)

All quite nice, but..
When creating lanes for current events, there's some unwanted extra; the notes!
You can see them on the pic in Jay's article (thanks btw!  )


----------



## mc_deli (Jan 20, 2016)

Tatu said:


> there's some unwanted extra; the notes!
> You can see them on the pic in Jay's article (thanks btw!  )


Yup, that's silly!


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jan 20, 2016)

mc_deli said:


> Yup, that's silly!



I don't think it is silly at all, but you can simply delete the lanes if you don't want to see them.


----------



## mc_deli (Jan 20, 2016)

EastWest Lurker said:


> I don't think it is silly at all, but you can simply delete the lanes if you don't want to see them.


But if you play a waffling 32 bar meddly and then pop the step editor, are you then going to delete all 25 lanes from the notes you played so you can see the 3 controller lanes you used...?


----------



## Tatu (Jan 20, 2016)

mc_deli said:


> But if you play a waffling 32 bar meddly and then pop the step editor, are you then going to delete all 25 lanes from the notes you played so you can see the 3 controller lanes you used...?


Indeed. Dumbest addition to the whole thing.

I can now only do shift+click (window) selection strictly within region, when selecting CC1 data for example. That used to work better when I was able to start that selection beyond the region boundaries (now one has to be very precise -> slower). I can still choose notes from a region like that though.. another misfire from the LP X team, I'd say (or some setting got reset).


----------



## stonzthro (Jan 20, 2016)

and it is free!


----------



## resound (Jan 20, 2016)

Wow this is a great update!

Just installed and now my CC sliders on my Axiom are not working correctly. Logic told me to "set my Axiom to preset 1" when I first opened it up. Now for some reason only two of the 9 sliders on my Axiom are working in Logic. Anyone know if there was something in this update that would cause this behavior?


----------



## Kaufmanmoon (Jan 20, 2016)

I was, for a moment hoping that when I try to play Alchemy, it would no longer have a massive surge on the 8th core.
My 27" 2009 i7 with 32gb ram just can't take it. That doesn't seem right to me but it's where I'm at with Logic and this update hasn't changed that.
Maybe (and as usual, i've got the wrong end of the stick about what the update was supposed to do)


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jan 20, 2016)

edited


----------



## pkm (Jan 20, 2016)

Great write-up, Jay.


----------



## Chris Hurst (Jan 20, 2016)

Handy iPhone Logic remote now as well.


----------



## prodigalson (Jan 20, 2016)

mc_deli said:


> But if you play a waffling 32 bar meddly and then pop the step editor, are you then going to delete all 25 lanes from the notes you played so you can see the 3 controller lanes you used...?



You just create your own Lane Set with the parameters you want. I just created a lane set with only volume, modulation, expression and breath in about 5 seconds. If you want to only see lanes for particular notes you just select those notes and create multiple lanes. Then lanes appear only for those notes.

My peeve is that CC lanes are only available in Step Editor. I wish there was an option for controller lanes in the Piano Roll...


----------



## gsilbers (Jan 20, 2016)

Audio Unit 3 support!!! hopefully VEP will come up with an update soon so more than 16 channels can be used


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Jan 20, 2016)

Baron Greuner said:


> Jay, I bought and downloaded Logic Pro X today. Presumably this will include all updates?


Yup, presumably until Logic Pro 11.


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Jan 20, 2016)

Great write up, Jay. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## luke_7 (Jan 20, 2016)

*New audio preference for multithreading  NOW WE'RE TALKING !*


----------



## Mr. Ha (Jan 20, 2016)

Great update! Now I have to relearn the colors


----------



## Kaufmanmoon (Jan 20, 2016)

Update

Also, my Nano Kontrol2 is now not working properly when I quickly want to assign something in Kontakt with a right click and wiggle (so to speak)


Reading this back, man I sound like a moaning old git. Just frustrating for a few minutes there I thought this update was a game changer on my system.

Is my system really that out of date to not even play Alchemy without that 8th core trying to bust it's way out of the box?


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jan 20, 2016)

[


Kaufmanmoon said:


> Update
> 
> Also, my Nano Kontrol2 is now not working properly when I quickly want to assign something in Kontakt with a right click and wiggle (so to speak)
> 
> ...




Did you change the preference for multi-threading?


----------



## stonzthro (Jan 20, 2016)

Official Release Notes: https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT203718


----------



## samphony (Jan 20, 2016)

And one of my favorite feature requests got implemented

"Bounce or export multiple selected tracks"

As well as this

The accuracy of the Detect Tempo options has been significantly improved, especially with long audio files


----------



## Kaufmanmoon (Jan 20, 2016)

EastWest Lurker said:


> [
> 
> 
> 
> Did you change the preference for multi-threading?


I tried both Jay, playback and live track and just playback tracks. Same performance


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jan 20, 2016)

So if you have four software instrument tracks armed, you see no difference? 

Something is very wrong on your system.


----------



## Kaufmanmoon (Jan 20, 2016)

EastWest Lurker said:


> So if you have four software instrument tracks armed, you see no difference?


Sorry Jay, I'm still a newbie compared to most. My point was even with Alchemy on it's own and no other tracks expect some plugins on my mix bus, the 8th core just rockets up.
I'll save this for another thread. I'm more focused on trying to figure out how to uninstall the drivers on the nanokontrol2 now as it just won't go away even if I delete it in control surfaces.
Thanks Jay


----------



## mc_deli (Jan 20, 2016)

prodigalson said:


> You just create your own Lane Set with the parameters you want. I just created a lane set with only volume, modulation, expression and breath in about 5 seconds. If you want to only see lanes for particular notes you just select those notes and create multiple lanes. Then lanes appear only for those notes.
> 
> My peeve is that CC lanes are only available in Step Editor. I wish there was an option for controller lanes in the Piano Roll...


I know. I have lane sets. Still the new feature makes no sense £)(£&?


----------



## wbacer (Jan 20, 2016)

Went on the Apple site to look at the official release notes,
https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT203718
Saved as a PDF, hit print, and 14 pages of bulleted text later, realized that this is not a minor upgrade.
Gonna need a bigger boat...


----------



## kunst91 (Jan 20, 2016)

Life just got a little more sweet


----------



## samphony (Jan 20, 2016)

The new memos app is what I was looking for for ages. Finally I can scrap Voice Record Pro!


----------



## pdub (Jan 20, 2016)

Sweet!


----------



## gsilbers (Jan 20, 2016)

i liked also the hide all unused tracks.


----------



## germancomponist (Jan 20, 2016)

Comgrats to all of your Logic users! I am on a PC, using Cubase for more than x years now, but I think Logic is a same good program for all Mac users!


----------



## gsilbers (Jan 20, 2016)

germancomponist said:


> Comgrats to all of your Logic users! I am on a PC, using Cubase for more than x years now, but I think Logic is a same good program fo all Mac users!



for a scond there i thought you were starting a war over here 

we've been eyeing cubase new features for a while now with a hint of jealousy and a fear of jumping in. 
some features are pretty cool in cubase. love the stems process when outputting. plus keycomand to view specific tracks. plus not being trapped in 16 channel AU mode. 
some of these new updates for logic addresses some cool features. so hopefully apple is looking as how some logic and DP users are jumping into the cubase bandwagon and will start updating logic with the cool features composers need. this update is a step into the right direction.


----------



## Saxer (Jan 20, 2016)

It's an impressive feature list! And it's an absolute pro user update... no "garage band" stuff at all! Many editing improvements and really needful stuff like stem export. Great update!

Still number one on my wish list is: Fast screen set switches without animated popping up windows!


----------



## fastlanephil (Jan 20, 2016)

Kaufmanmoon said:


> Update
> 
> Also, my Nano Kontrol2 is now not working properly when I quickly want to assign something in Kontakt with a right click and wiggle (so to speak)



I just bought a nanoKontrol2 and have it working with OSX 10.10.5 & Logic 10.2. What to do.

I bit the bullet and upgraded to El Capitan and Logic Pro 10.2.1 and my Korg nanoKONTROL2 is fully functional and I have Apple Remote working on my iPad and my iPhone.


----------



## jonathanwright (Jan 21, 2016)

How refreshing not to be smacked about the face with bells and whistles and to instead get a huge list of 'little' improvements and fixes that amount to a genuinely useful and solid update.



> The MIDI Draw lane in the Piano Roll now properly maintains its size when you close and reopen the Piano Roll.



Makes me happy.


----------



## pkm (Jan 21, 2016)

Both Apple and Avid have been killing it with the updates in the past few months.


----------



## Simon Ravn (Jan 21, 2016)

Great update! However, they introduced a new bug: Mute/unmute of video often stops working (keeps being mute despite unmuting - either via keyboard shortcut or in movie prefs) and I have to go in and change the volume of the movie output to get it unmuted again.

EDIT: Actually it seems to just turn the movie sound off for no good reason randomly. Don't know when it happens but at least I haven't found a pattern yet, although there probably is one.


----------



## babylonwaves (Jan 21, 2016)

Dragging Apple loops on Alchemy is so much fun and instant inspiration. And everything is time aligned as well. I never really used the internal Apple loops, I always found that since everybody has them there is no point in that. Now I can morph them into something totally different without effort


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jan 21, 2016)

Thanks for the info Jay


----------



## toddkedwards (Jan 21, 2016)

I just updated Logic and I noticed all my key commands are not the same. Did anyone else's get changed? I have it on default but know when I go to click T I see different commands (ex. I could hit 5 and it would select scissors tool but now it says I) Anyone know how I can change this back or what happened?

Todd


----------



## whinecellar (Jan 21, 2016)

"MIDI Draw lane in the Piano Roll now properly maintains its size when you close and reopen the Piano Roll."

...is this working for anyone? This has driven me nuts for years - every time I open a piano roll, the MIDI draw lane defaults to a massive size. It's still doing this in 10.2.1 for me...


----------



## mc_deli (Jan 21, 2016)

Is there anything on locking mixer views?
Clutching at straws but that's still the biggest pain for me


----------



## samphony (Jan 21, 2016)

whinecellar said:


> "MIDI Draw lane in the Piano Roll now properly maintains its size when you close and reopen the Piano Roll."
> 
> ...is this working for anyone? This has driven me nuts for years - every time I open a piano roll, the MIDI draw lane defaults to a massive size. It's still doing this in 10.2.1 for me...


Jim did you try to delete the preferences file?
Are you on El Capitan?


----------



## samphony (Jan 21, 2016)

gsilbers said:


> Audio Unit 3 support!!! hopefully VEP will come up with an update soon so more than 16 channels can be used


To take advantage VSL and NI and others have to update their AU specs. Hopefully they implement the spec when the plugin crashes not to take down logic/DAW.

Also to take advantage of that users have to have OS X 10.11. installed


----------



## whinecellar (Jan 21, 2016)

samphony said:


> Jim did you try to delete the preferences file?
> Are you on El Capitan?



Yes to fresh prefs, no to El Cap. Still not sure I trust it yet - a handful of developers haven't given the go ahead, and my setup works too well to risk it. When I can find some spare time I'll try it on a backup and test it out...


----------



## samphony (Jan 21, 2016)

whinecellar said:


> Yes to fresh prefs, no to El Cap. Still not sure I trust it yet - a handful of developers haven't given the go ahead, and my setup works too well to risk it. When I can find some spare time I'll try it on a backup and test it out...



Same with me. I'll wait to upgrade to El Capitan until devs release AU v3 updates like VSL, NI and xfer. Until then I'll stay on Yosemite.


----------



## mc_deli (Jan 21, 2016)

There's a new project setting recording option to "Create Tracks when recording in Cycle mode."
YES!!!!!!


----------



## mc_deli (Jan 21, 2016)

The new tool selection latch mode lets you temporarily select a tool by pressing and holding its key command
YES again
Crazy these were both things I wanted to do today!


----------



## mc_deli (Jan 21, 2016)

The Pencil tool is no longer limited to creating MIDI Draw points in the left-most region when you select multiple regions in the Piano Roll.
OH YES again are they reading my mind


----------



## mc_deli (Jan 21, 2016)

Logic now connects reliably to Logic Remote in cases where your computer has two IP addresses on the same network (such as when it's connected to both Wi-Fi and Ethernet).
Is this going to fix Logic Remote's terrible connectivity problems that at the moment mean it only works 1/3 days for me...?


----------



## mc_deli (Jan 21, 2016)

And this stuff is just unreal...

"Logic now more easily scrolls when you drag regions to tracks that aren't currently in the visible area.
and

Logic is also now more responsive for these actions:

When rubber-band selecting large numbers of notes in the Piano Roll
Using the Pencil to draw in a series of notes in the Step Editor
Zooming in projects that contain a large amount of automation
Drag-copying or moving automation at high zoom levels
Rearranging the order of tracks in the track header in projects that contain a large amount of automation
Horizontally dragging automation points in projects that contain a large amount of automation
Scrolling in the Main window with a large number of tracks, regions, or automation
Typing Delay values in the Region Parameter Box in songs that have the Use Musical Grid option disabled"

...this is basically a list of what I have describing as "GUI lag". If this actually fixes what I have been experiencing I will be utterly amazed!


----------



## mmendez (Jan 21, 2016)

Wow. Hats off to Apple.  And great write up Jay!

Miguel


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Jan 21, 2016)

Well the new stock plugin skins certainly are handsome.


----------



## tav.one (Jan 21, 2016)

We can now load Batman EQ through channel strip eq graph, not just Superman EQ.


----------



## floydian05 (Jan 21, 2016)

I opened my CPU meter and all 8 cores were at the same level! I have been waiting like 8 years to see that happen!


----------



## Mr. Ha (Jan 21, 2016)

Has anyone expirienced sample dropping (I think that's what it's called when the midi note starts playing but doesn't finish). It started happening when reopening projects after the update.


----------



## samphony (Jan 21, 2016)

The new Multithreading feature will balance the core load over multiple selected tracks which is useful for summing track stacks with a lot of VIs loaded. I've tested it with 5 rec enabled tracks of kontakt 5 loaded with Spitfire Sable legato patches. Usually logic would crap out while trying to play these patches. Not anymore.


----------



## Living Fossil (Jan 22, 2016)

toddkedwards said:


> I just updated Logic and I noticed all my key commands are not the same. Did anyone else's get changed? I have it on default but know when I go to click T I see different commands (ex. I could hit 5 and it would select scissors tool but now it says I) Anyone know how I can change this back or what happened?
> 
> Todd



yes, some of them aren't valid anymore...
I had a shortcut to make faded (shift-ctrl and mouse) which saved me lots of time... it's gone now...


Another thing:
there is a new optional keycommand: hide unused tracks.
While this is a step in the right direction, it doesn't help a lot in bigger projects, where you need different
tracks at different times.
for me, a key command "hide unused tracks inside locators" would make sense...


----------



## mc_deli (Jan 22, 2016)

Living Fossil said:


> for me, a key command "hide unused tracks inside locators" would make sense...


This is the same as the previously mentioned Cubase shortcut for "show only tracks with data/audio between locators" right?
Request on the the Logic feedback form - I have


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 22, 2016)

My Korg Nanokontrol2 no longer works in Logic 10.2.1.

Hide all tracks is a good idea just not very practical the way they did it.

Logic Remote now requires ios 9.1. Be careful if you have a older ipad. My Ipad2 is working but ios 9.2 does slow it down overall. You will also need to turn off any Firewalls for Logic Remote to work now. There is not longer a prompt asking when you boot Logic

Submit your bug reports and feedback (within reason), there very responsive right now, I have heard back twice this week.
http://www.apple.com/feedback/logic-pro.html


----------



## mc_deli (Jan 22, 2016)

aesthete said:


> Logic Remote now requires ios 9.1. Be careful if you have a older ipad. My Ipad2 is working but ios 9.2 does slow it down overall. You will also need to turn off any Firewalls for Logic Remote to work now. There is not longer a prompt asking when you boot Logic


Thanks for that. iPad2 here as well. Must update then


----------



## Mike Marino (Jan 22, 2016)

I've moved all of the Apple Loops material to an external drive and created an alias on my internal drive (which works great right now). Once I update, will the newer material get put back on my internal drive or will it push to the external via the alias???


----------



## samphony (Jan 22, 2016)

Living Fossil said:


> yes, some of them aren't valid anymore...
> I had a shortcut to make faded (shift-ctrl and mouse) which saved me lots of time... it's gone now...
> 
> 
> ...



Here is a Feature Request/ UXD Idea regarding Track Visibility management I've posted and forwarded back in April 2014. 

MOTU Digital Performer 9.02 will almost have the exact feature set. 

http://www.logicprohelp.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=41&t=106120


----------



## whinecellar (Jan 22, 2016)

Another thing while we're submitting feedback (and obviously they have truly been listening!) - I've been asking for a key command to "close track stack of the selected track." As it is now, track stacks are almost useless for me because you have to first select the track stack header before closing. After spending a day reorganizing my template with track stacks, I realized how kludgy this would be and bailed on it...


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Jan 22, 2016)

aesthete said:


> My Korg Nanokontrol2 no longer works in Logic 10.2.1.



My Nektar Panorama P1 also quit working after the update. I submitted an email to Nektar.


----------



## PeterBaumann (Jan 22, 2016)

mc_deli said:


> There's a new project setting recording option to "Create Tracks when recording in Cycle mode."
> YES!!!!!!


This is great, although annoying because I was recording ADR yesterday and this feature would have helped me save so much time if I'd paid had time to work out what was new in the update!


----------



## Dom (Jan 22, 2016)

Simon Ravn said:


> Great update! However, they introduced a new bug: Mute/unmute of video often stops working (keeps being mute despite unmuting - either via keyboard shortcut or in movie prefs) and I have to go in and change the volume of the movie output to get it unmuted again.
> 
> EDIT: Actually it seems to just turn the movie sound off for no good reason randomly. Don't know when it happens but at least I haven't found a pattern yet, although there probably is one.


I can confirm this bug. Sadly this makes this otherwise great update unusable for me and I'll have to stick with 10.2.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jan 22, 2016)

It makes much more sense to import the audio and then turn off the movie sound anyway IMHO. It allows you more control over volume and I frequently EQ it to make it easier to hear at a low level.


----------



## Dom (Jan 22, 2016)

EastWest Lurker said:


> It makes much more sense to import the audio and then turn off the movie sound anyway IMHO. It allows you more control over volume and I frequently EQ it to make it easier to hear at a low level.



Jay, it's a bug. It was working before. Over the next 2 days I am going through 82 cues and I'm not going import 1GB of audio for each of them. A lot of us film guys like to keep the audio on the quicktime and control the volume / mutes from an external mixer, or software mixer such as RME's excellent TotalMix.


----------



## toddkedwards (Jan 22, 2016)

Living Fossil said:


> yes, some of them aren't valid anymore...
> I had a shortcut to make faded (shift-ctrl and mouse) which saved me lots of time... it's gone now...
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for letting me know. I hate when Apple goes and changes these things. It's messing up my workflow!


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jan 22, 2016)

Dom said:


> Jay, it's a bug. It was working before. Over the next 2 days I am going through 82 cues and I'm not going import 1GB of audio for each of them. A lot of us film guys like to keep the audio on the quicktime and control the volume / mutes from an external mixer, or software mixer such as RME's excellent TotalMix.



Didn't say it wasn't. Advised you of what I have been doing for years that I think is a better approach. If you don't, fine.


----------



## samphony (Jan 22, 2016)

whinecellar said:


> Another thing while we're submitting feedback (and obviously they have truly been listening!) - I've been asking for a key command to "close track stack of the selected track." As it is now, track stacks are almost useless for me because you have to first select the track stack header before closing. After spending a day reorganizing my template with track stacks, I realized how kludgy this would be and bailed on it...




Jim there is a key command to open close one track stack. Since the 10.2.1 update there is a close all track stacks if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 22, 2016)

The new multithread for live instruments is great to behold. If you still see spikes on your first or last core, check your master buss for certain plugins that perhaps do not do multithreading well. (In my case Fab Filter, and T Racks). That brought the remaining single core spike down to the other cores for me.


----------



## PJMorgan (Jan 22, 2016)

samphony said:


> Jim there is a key command to open close one track stack. Since the 10.2.1 update there is a close all track stacks if I'm not mistaken.



I can't see a key command to close all stacks, only "close track stack, open track stack & open/close track stack. It only work if 1 or more track stacks is actually selected.

You can open & close all stacks by ALT clicking the disclosure triangle on one track stack.


----------



## whinecellar (Jan 22, 2016)

PJMorgan said:


> I can't see a key command to close all stacks, only "close track stack, open track stack & open/close track stack. It only work if 1 or more track stacks is actually selected.



You beat me to it. Yes indeed, you have to actually select the track stack itself before you can close it. I had been begging for years for the exact functionality of track stacks as opposed to the old folder paradigm - but it's useless as an organizational tool without being able to quickly open/close them. This is especially a drag on a large display...


----------



## PJMorgan (Jan 22, 2016)

There are some fine updates here that mostly consist of refinements of whats already there instead of piling on a tone of new features which is what most of us wanted.

The new multithreading feature is really nice, it does add about 5% more strain on the CPU but spreads the load more evenly across cores. It even feels like the standard playback tracks option handles things a bit better than 10.2. Is it just me is Kontakt in Multi timbral/output mode working much better too now?

Midi draw on multiple selected regions within one track works as it should, it was a bit of a pain having to select/deselect regions, the workflow's much faster now. The midi draw resizing was another pain that appears to have been fixed now.

The plugin manager is also improved as you can now reorder folders & add custom names to plugins.

It's a small feature but I really like the hide unused tracks command, I know it could be better as has been mentioned but it's definitely a step in the right direction.

creating track stacks in the mixer is very useful especially if like me you use Kontakt aux's as multitimbral/audio outputs. In 10.2 you added your aux's in the mixer, select the aux's, create tracks then go to the arrange window, select Kontakt plus aux's & create track stack. Now you just select kontakt & aux's in the mixer, create track stack & there they all are in the arrange window. Again another workflow enhancement.

Alchemy also got some nice new features: You can drag Apple Loops into Alchemy and they automatically conform to the current tempo, The spectral engine in Alchemy now provides 11 spectral effects that allow creative sound processing in the frequency domain, Alchemy now uses less CPU processing for each instance.


----------



## Vik (Jan 22, 2016)

PJMorgan said:


> Midi draw on multiple selected regions within one track works as it should


Hi,
What do you mean by MIDI Draw on multiple selected regions, and how should it work?


----------



## PJMorgan (Jan 22, 2016)

Vik said:


> Hi,
> What do you mean by MIDI Draw on multiple selected regions, and how should it work?




That's the thing it didn't work at all:

_The Pencil tool is no longer limited to creating MIDI Draw points in the left-most region when you select multiple regions in the Piano Roll._

Now it works as it should.


----------



## resound (Jan 22, 2016)

aesthete said:


> My Korg Nanokontrol2 no longer works in Logic 10.2.1



For anyone having issues with MIDI controllers, I was having problems with my Axiom 25 but i figured out the problem. Only two of the CC sliders on my keyboard were working in Logic. I looked under Control Surfaces -> Controller Assignments and noticed there were some extra Controls assigned to my Axiom 25, specifically D9-D16 which are the CC sliders on my keyboard. I just deleted those assignments and now the sliders work the same way they did before. Maybe this will fix your problem with the Nanokontrol?


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 22, 2016)

Yes, thank you! Deleting all the new controller assignments per below that the Logic 10.2.1 update added fixed this issue.



resound said:


> For anyone having issues with MIDI controllers, I was having problems with my Axiom 25 but i figured out the problem. Only two of the CC sliders on my keyboard were working in Logic. I looked under Control Surfaces -> Controller Assignments and noticed there were some extra Controls assigned to my Axiom 25, specifically D9-D16 which are the CC sliders on my keyboard. I just deleted those assignments and now the sliders work the same way they did before. Maybe this will fix your problem with the Nanokontrol?


----------



## John Zuker (Jan 22, 2016)

Dom said:


> I can confirm this bug. Sadly this makes this otherwise great update unusable for me and I'll have to stick with 10.2.



Yes, this is annoying. Not unusable for me, but still a dumb thing to have to workaround all of a sudden.


----------



## TGV (Jan 22, 2016)

I had a problem with my nanoKontrol (the first one). The solution was here: http://resolume.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=12544. The files were called something like KorgMIDIDriver and advKorg...


----------



## Vik (Jan 22, 2016)

Re. the controller problems above: I've had major problems with controllers 2-3 times in Logic, and the most efficient medicine I've found is to delete the preference file called com.apple.logic.pro.cs.


----------



## Soundhound (Jan 23, 2016)

Marc my P1 has been sitting dormant for a while as I was experimenting with other DAWs, but now I'm back in Logic for a while and was wondering about the P1. Could you post when you hear from them?



marclawsonmusic said:


> My Nektar Panorama P1 also quit working after the update. I submitted an email to Nektar.


----------



## Soundhound (Jan 23, 2016)

Anyone notice that the secondary tool choice (Command+1-8) has changed from numbers 1-8, to letters? Instead of 8 for mute, it's now M... ?


----------



## Vik (Jan 23, 2016)

Soundhound said:


> Anyone notice that the secondary tool choice (Command+1-8) has changed from numbers 1-8, to letters? Instead of 8 for mute, it's now M... ?


Yes, it's a big step in the right direction. Before 10.2.1, various most of the tools had different keys assigned to them, in the sense that it varied from window to window. If you managed to memorise which letter or character you needed to use in,say, the arrange window, you'd soon discover that to enable the same tool in the score editor, you'd have to use another (if you were relying on the tool menu to select them).


----------



## Soundhound (Jan 23, 2016)

Ah, didn't realize that, thanks. Glad things seem to be moving in the right direction with LPX.


----------



## Simon Ravn (Jan 23, 2016)

EastWest Lurker said:


> It makes much more sense to import the audio and then turn off the movie sound anyway IMHO. It allows you more control over volume and I frequently EQ it to make it easier to hear at a low level.



No it doesn't. If you work with a full movie, each time you work on a new cue, you will have to sync the audio track to the movie - time consuming and annoying. Also if you then have to e.g. start the cue at a later time, like move it 20 seconds forward, you have to sync all over.

The way it used to work (and should) is made for people scoring movies: The soundtrack of the movie file will always follow the picture. Extracting the track and putting it on an audio track is not an option for this use.


----------



## PeterBaumann (Jan 23, 2016)

The new update has brought lots of good features, although one bug I've got at the moment is that the mouse tool doesn't change correctly a lot of the time now. For instance, if I'm changing fader levels in the automation screen, it keeps the little dot for the mouse head regardless of what I'm doing. Similarly, the secondary tool icon often doesn't show up (eg. scissors) anymore if I've just used a different tool, and dragging the region length tool doesn't always show up either. Anyone else getting this?


----------



## PeterBaumann (Jan 23, 2016)

Simon Ravn said:


> No it doesn't. If you work with a full movie, each time you work on a new cue, you will have to sync the audio track to the movie - time consuming and annoying. Also if you then have to e.g. start the cue at a later time, like move it 20 seconds forward, you have to sync all over.
> 
> The way it used to work (and should) is made for people scoring movies: The soundtrack of the movie file will always follow the picture. Extracting the track and putting it on an audio track is not an option for this use.


I do it the way Jay does it too (personal preference). If you move the movie, and the audio is SMPTE locked, it all moves together in sync with the film too.


----------



## Simon Ravn (Jan 23, 2016)

PeterBaumann said:


> I do it the way Jay does it too (personal preference). If you move the movie, and the audio is SMPTE locked, it all moves together in sync with the film too.



Oh, thanks - it actually does! I just remember in an earlier version, the soundtrack (on a separate audio track) couldn't be moved further to the left than bar 1/0, so it wouldn't work, but now it does. That's great and at least a good workaround until the bug is fixed. You can't mute/unmute the track as quickly and with a keyboard shortcut though.


----------



## PeterBaumann (Jan 23, 2016)

Simon Ravn said:


> Oh, thanks - it actually does! I just remember in an earlier version, the soundtrack (on a separate audio track) couldn't be moved further to the left than bar 1/0, so it wouldn't work, but now it does. That's great and at least a good workaround until the bug is fixed. You can't mute/unmute the track as quickly and with a keyboard shortcut though.


If you hit M (with the track selected) I think that's the quickest way to mute a track


----------



## PeterBaumann (Jan 23, 2016)

Does anyone know if the new update means that it's now ok to use multitimbral rather than individual instances for things?


----------



## Living Fossil (Jan 23, 2016)

Soundhound said:


> Anyone notice that the secondary tool choice (Command+1-8) has changed from numbers 1-8, to letters? Instead of 8 for mute, it's now M... ?



yes, same here 

However, i like this update...


----------



## samphony (Jan 23, 2016)

PeterBaumann said:


> Does anyone know if the new update means that it's now ok to use multitimbral rather than individual instances for things?



That's my guess. As soon as 3rd parties like VSL implement the new AU v3 specs we will know more.

For VE PRO some could setup their templates like cubase and DP users do. For Kontakt if implemented they could give access to all 64 midi channels in one kontakt instance. How efficient that is to current Logic Pro workflows -where single tracks is still the way to go- we will see. 

The multithreading feature seems to indicate new workflows. I mean if implemented a user could circumvent the 255 instrument track limit.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jan 23, 2016)

Simon Ravn said:


> No it doesn't. If you work with a full movie, each time you work on a new cue, you will have to sync the audio track to the movie - time consuming and annoying. Also if you then have to e.g. start the cue at a later time, like move it 20 seconds forward, you have to sync all over.
> 
> The way it used to work (and should) is made for people scoring movies: The soundtrack of the movie file will always follow the picture. Extracting the track and putting it on an audio track is not an option for this use.



I don't want to argue further about this but if you lock the imported audio file to SMPTE, it is always where it should be. BTW, do I really have to list the famous movie and TV composers who I _personally_ know do this?


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jan 23, 2016)

edited


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jan 23, 2016)

Baron Greuner said:


> Could you?
> 
> If it's not any trouble?




No because then I get jumped on for "name dropping." Let people do what they want to, think what they want to.


----------



## jonathanwright (Jan 23, 2016)

I just finished off a project I'd started in the previous version of Logic and was able to bring the Buffer down to 64 samples from 256, incredible improvement in performance.


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Jan 23, 2016)

Soundhound said:


> Marc my P1 has been sitting dormant for a while as I was experimenting with other DAWs, but now I'm back in Logic for a while and was wondering about the P1. Could you post when you hear from them?



I stand corrected. After a reboot, the P1 seems to be alive again. I have no other explanation why it came back.


----------



## Simon Ravn (Jan 23, 2016)

EastWest Lurker said:


> I don't want to argue further about this but if you lock the imported audio file to SMPTE, it is always where it should be. BTW, do I really have to list the famous movie and TV composers who I _personally_ know do this?



Yes, I already replied to Greuner that this indeed works. Not quite as good since I can't mute/unmute on the fly, but it's a workaround. And no, I don't think we need more fluff and pointless name dropping. It's kinda like the "a million flies can't be wrong" argument.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jan 23, 2016)

edited


----------



## dgburns (Jan 23, 2016)

Simon Ravn said:


> Yes, I already replied to Greuner that this indeed works. Not quite as good since I can't mute/unmute on the fly, but it's a workaround. And no, I don't think we need more fluff and pointless name dropping. It's kinda like the "a million flies can't be wrong" argument.



I never liked working with the video inside LPX on the same machine,I found it bothersome to have to deal with all the issues,not to mention the software glitches with updates.
Imo,the best solution is to run the video on another machine in PT.I'm sure the benefits have been expoused ad nauseum in other threads.
I suppose there are many ways to get there,but I can't help but think that this is the best way,especially if you need to deal with many picture edits.I'm not sure I could deal with extensive edits to timeline if working in LPX alone.What with so many fine tempo edits to resolve without having a versioned guide to work off (where you resolve the music by way of syncing up the old and new dialog tracks to regain sync)
my two cents


----------



## Simon Ravn (Jan 23, 2016)

dgburns said:


> I never liked working with the video inside LPX on the same machine,I found it bothersome to have to deal with all the issues,not to mention the software glitches with updates.
> Imo,the best solution is to run the video on another machine in PT.I'm sure the benefits have been expoused ad nauseum in other threads.
> I suppose there are many ways to get there,but I can't help but think that this is the best way,especially if you need to deal with many picture edits.I'm not sure I could deal with extensive edits to timeline if working in LPX alone.What with so many fine tempo edits to resolve without having a versioned guide to work off (where you resolve the music by way of syncing up the old and new dialog tracks to regain sync)
> my two cents



I have no problem running video on my host machine. Actually I prefer it that way, and with machines as fast as the ones we have today it has never posed a problem. I don't want to power up another machine and take care of running video on that one.


----------



## dgburns (Jan 23, 2016)

Simon Ravn said:


> I have no problem running video on my host machine. Actually I prefer it that way, and with machines as fast as the ones we have today it has never posed a problem. I don't want to power up another machine and take care of running video on that one.



Hey Simon,I respect your arguments.

I also just remembered why I HATE working with video on the same machine.I absolutely abhor the sound of the guide audio I am used to receiving.I tend to go through and either edit out lots of temp audio,or simply do a bit of levelling in Protools because the editors I have worked with always listen way too low and the audio mix comes back to me pinned very hot.
I actually am receiving an AAF these days,so I have the three given to me as separate files.

I'm not sure how you tackle that,but I've found that working with the dialog and temp sfx more in place makes me write music that better sits in the scenes.

I am very bothered with dialog coming out the left speaker and sfx & temp mx coming out the right side.I just can't understand how to work to a scene without turning that stuff all off.Or just turning off the music and having the dialog and sfx playing.

Maybe I'm just a little bit precious and a sensitive type ...

anyway,happy it's working for you the other way.


----------



## Simon Ravn (Jan 23, 2016)

dgburns said:


> Hey Simon,I respect your arguments.
> 
> I also just remembered why I HATE working with video on the same machine.I absolutely abhor the sound of the guide audio I am used to receiving.I tend to go through and either edit out lots of temp audio,or simply do a bit of levelling in Protools because the editors I have worked with always listen way too low and the audio mix comes back to me pinned very hot.
> I actually am receiving an AAF these days,so I have the three given to me as separate files.
> ...



Well, it depends on what temp audio you get to work with I guess. I just have a regular AVID "mix" with the actual recordings, no foley, no post work done at all. I don't have dialog left and sfx right - I have it all centered, so it isn't distracting in that way.

And no music either, obviously. Would be impossible to write your own music on top of something else...  Often I will start out writing to dialog/ambience to get a feel of the scene, then when I want to edit the smaller details and be able to have a good listen to the music on its own, I turn it off. Then on again to be sure nothing clashes and see how it works with the dialog etc - so... that is why turning on and off the background track is important to me; to be able to get to it quickly, since I do it very often.


----------



## dgburns (Jan 23, 2016)

Simon Ravn said:


> Well, it depends on what temp audio you get to work with I guess. I just have a regular AVID "mix" with the actual recordings, no foley, no post work done at all. I don't have dialog left and sfx right - I have it all centered, so it isn't distracting in that way.
> 
> And no music either, obviously. Would be impossible to write your own music on top of something else...  Often I will start out writing to dialog/ambience to get a feel of the scene, then when I want to edit the smaller details and be able to have a good listen to the music on its own, I turn it off. Then on again to be sure nothing clashes and see how it works with the dialog etc - so... that is why turning on and off the background track is important to me; to be able to get to it quickly, since I do it very often.



Makes sense to me.Nice website Simon btw,keep up the good work!

...and yes,I'm downloading 10.2.1 as I type,you have all inspired me to go down the rabbit hole!


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 23, 2016)

Free Whats new in 10.2.1 ebook pdf from Edgar.
http://logic-pro-expert.com/logic-pro-blog/2016/01/23/free-book-logic-pro-x-whats-new-in-10-2-1.html?utm_source=Logic+Pro+Expert+Newsletter&utm_campaign=429929f285-Logic_Pro_Expert_Quick_Update1_23_2016&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_25126966bf-429929f285-82226677


----------



## resound (Jan 23, 2016)

I just realized that Logic now gives you the option to import the tempo map when you import a MIDI file into an existing project. I never understood why this feature wasn't included but I am glad they finally added it in!


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jan 23, 2016)

Actually you always could if you opened it in a certain way.


----------



## resound (Jan 23, 2016)

EastWest Lurker said:


> Actually you always could if you opened it in a certain way.



Yes, if you opened a MIDI file from the File menu, it would import the tempo map, and then you could copy and paste the tempo events into your template. But if you imported the MIDI file straight into your template, it wouldn't import the tempo information. Now it asks if you want to import the tempo information, saves the extra steps.


----------



## mc_deli (Jan 23, 2016)

aesthete said:


> Free Whats new in 10.2.1 ebook pdf from Edgar.
> http://logic-pro-expert.com/logic-pro-blog/2016/01/23/free-book-logic-pro-x-whats-new-in-10-2-1.html?utm_source=Logic+Pro+Expert+Newsletter&utm_campaign=429929f285-Logic_Pro_Expert_Quick_Update1_23_2016&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_25126966bf-429929f285-82226677


This is a brilliant guide.
Keep finding more great stuff in this update.
Like now channel names in the environment now wrap. This was probably the biggest reason not to try and configure custom mixer views with the environment. That said my biggest wish is for lockable mixer views. Still drives me nuts.

But wow. It is like someone at Apple has decided to really go to town and fix Logic. This update shows an incredible amount of user-centric thinking. This is the stuff we just do not see from software companies. I guess the richest company in the world can afford it - they could also afford NOT to glue my battery! - but they have actually done it. It is quite the statement. Maybe market share has been drifting - maybe someone has slapped a flagship label on... I wonder?

Next... articulation handling... and let me view the channels I want in the mixer please!


----------



## mc_deli (Jan 23, 2016)

...the new plug in look is a rather like a certain well known 50 buck reverb...


----------



## Soundhound (Jan 23, 2016)

does anyone experience this, it used to happen once in a while, since updating to 10.2.1 its happening a lot: record a midi region and the region logic created is looped to the end of the project and you can't pull the loops back. have to cut it after the region proper and delete everything to the right.


----------



## pkm (Jan 23, 2016)

Simon Ravn said:


> No it doesn't. If you work with a full movie, each time you work on a new cue, you will have to sync the audio track to the movie - time consuming and annoying. Also if you then have to e.g. start the cue at a later time, like move it 20 seconds forward, you have to sync all over.
> 
> The way it used to work (and should) is made for people scoring movies: The soundtrack of the movie file will always follow the picture. Extracting the track and putting it on an audio track is not an option for this use.



That's one way to do it. Jay's way (also the way I work) is another way to do it. Both have their advantages and disadvantages.

It's been said that smpte locked audio follows the video, but the problem still remains that you can only drag the audio back so far. That's fixed by making an edit to the audio file. Takes 1 second, and hardly a dealbreaker.

By the way, that has nothing to do with being able to control the video's audio on a mixer. With both ways, you just assign a different output.

It's also nice to have a visual waveform of the temp music and dialog/sfx, _especially_ when you are conforming. I personally can't imagine not having waveforms to compare. Then there's the issue if your music editor wants a dialog pop in your deliveries

I just feel like you're dismissing it as "this is the way composers are meant to work with video", when it seems like you don't know enough about the alternative to say that definitively. Everyone I know who used to work your way switched to importing the audio over the years. Just a case of different strokes for different folks.


----------



## Soundhound (Jan 23, 2016)

Thanks Marc.



marclawsonmusic said:


> I stand corrected. After a reboot, the P1 seems to be alive again. I have no other explanation why it came back.


----------



## thesteelydane (Jan 24, 2016)

Capture as recording no longer works, unless you have the metronome running. It just creates a one bar blank midi file. I like to work without a click, and I depend heavily in capture as recording so I can read the score while playing in a new part. Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## Simon Ravn (Jan 24, 2016)

pkm said:


> That's one way to do it. Jay's way (also the way I work) is another way to do it. Both have their advantages and disadvantages.
> 
> It's been said that smpte locked audio follows the video, but the problem still remains that you can only drag the audio back so far. That's fixed by making an edit to the audio file. Takes 1 second, and hardly a dealbreaker.
> 
> ...



You are right, both ways can work, but I am just saying that they didn't implement the ability to level, mute and listen to audio in the video file directly just for fun - they did it because they deemed it a useful feature.

One thing you are not right about though: ".. nothing to do with being able to control the videos audio on a mixer". If you put the audio on a track, you control it like any other audio track obviously. And you can't assign a key command to mute it. If you use the video's audio directly, you can mute/unmute on the fly. That's a huge advantage in my book.


----------



## tav.one (Jan 24, 2016)

Found another one that us bothering me: Whenever you add Pitch Correction plugin to a track, closing the plugin window crashes logic, every time.


----------



## samphony (Jan 24, 2016)

itstav said:


> Found another one that us bothering me: Whenever you add Pitch Correction plugin to a track, closing the plugin window crashes logic, every time.



Did you sent a bug report?


----------



## tav.one (Jan 24, 2016)

samphony said:


> Did you sent a bug report?



Yes I did, thanks for the reminder though.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jan 24, 2016)

itstav said:


> Found another one that us bothering me: Whenever you add Pitch Correction plugin to a track, closing the plugin window crashes logic, every time.




Not here.


----------



## PJMorgan (Jan 24, 2016)

thesteelydane said:


> Capture as recording no longer works, unless you have the metronome running. It just creates a one bar blank midi file. I like to work without a click, and I depend heavily in capture as recording so I can read the score while playing in a new part. Has anyone else experienced this?



I just checked & it's working fine here without the metronome.


----------



## pkm (Jan 24, 2016)

Simon Ravn said:


> One thing you are not right about though: ".. nothing to do with being able to control the videos audio on a mixer". If you put the audio on a track, you control it like any other audio track obviously. And you can't assign a key command to mute it. If you use the video's audio directly, you can mute/unmute on the fly. That's a huge advantage in my book.



Ah, my mistake. I thought you were talking about sending it out to a mixer and using a mute button there. Didn't know there was a key command.

Now who's saying things definitively without knowing all the information...


----------



## PJMorgan (Jan 24, 2016)

itstav said:


> Found another one that us bothering me: Whenever you add Pitch Correction plugin to a track, closing the plugin window crashes logic, every time.



Have you given the pitch Correction plugin a custom name in the plugin manager?

I'm not having this problem but I did have a similar problem with Kontakt & a few other VI's. Logic would crash after closing the instrument window, it turned out that it was only happening with the instruments I had given custom names to in the plugin manager, all was fine after deleting the custom names. I had given custom names to my most used instruments so they'd appear at the top of the top level list.

I think there's a limit of 1 space in a custom name e.g. "1 Kontakt" is fine but "1 Kontakt 5" will crash logic upon closing the plugin window. It seems to work fine now with custom named plugins as long as I stay with no more than one space in the name.


----------



## John Zuker (Jan 24, 2016)

Simon Ravn said:


> If you put the audio on a track, you control it like any other audio track obviously. And you can't assign a key command to mute it. If you use the video's audio directly, you can mute/unmute on the fly. That's a huge advantage in my book.



I second this. I prefer working with the video this way as well.


----------



## Lilainjil (Jan 24, 2016)

John Zuker said:


> I second this. I prefer working with the video this way as well.


Being able to assign a key command to mute/unmute a particular track would solve this. Wonder how easy this would be to implement in Logic? It would be so useful to all of us writing to picture. Curious if this available in Protools, ableton, cubase et al?


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jan 24, 2016)

Lilainjil said:


> Being able to assign a key command to mute/unmute a particular track would solve this. Wonder how easy this would be to implement in Logic? It would be so useful to all of us writing to picture. Curious if this available in Protools, ableton, cubase et al?



If like me you like to import the audio, all you have to do is press M to mute/unmute the channel strip. Presumably you don't have multiple tracks flowing through e.g. your dialogue channel strip. Or just select the region(s) and hit Control-M to mute/umute it.

Mountain, meet molehill IMHO.

Once again, NOT saying that it isn't a bug, NOT saying that they shouldn't fix it.


----------



## tav.one (Jan 24, 2016)

PJMorgan said:


> Have you given the pitch Correction plugin a custom name in the plugin manager?


Yes Indeed, I named it " Autotune" 

Deleted Custom name, all good now, Thanks @PJMorgan


----------



## thesteelydane (Jan 24, 2016)

PJMorgan said:


> I just checked & it's working fine here without the metronome.



Thanks. Yeah, now it's working intermittently for me. It seems to have something to do with the length of the recording, rather than metronome on/off. I can no longer just add a few notes in a short pass like I could before.


----------



## dgburns (Jan 24, 2016)

I've installed 10.2.1 at home and everythng looks good so far.(el capitan)

REALLY excited to try this update at work,but wondering if 10.2.1 will co-exist with 10.2? has anyone been able to go back and run 10.2 after installing 10.2.1? My work machine is on 10.9.5.

thnx gang


----------



## PJMorgan (Jan 24, 2016)

itstav said:


> Yes Indeed, I named it " Autotune"
> 
> Deleted Custom name, all good now.



Glad you got it sorted. I just checked again, custom named "Kontakt 5" to "1 Kontakt native" & boom logic crashes when closing kontakt. But changing the custom name back to "1 Kontakt" ( adding numbers to most used instruments so they'll show up in a specific order) & all is well again. Adding symbols to the custom name must have the same affect.


----------



## tav.one (Jan 24, 2016)

PJMorgan said:


> Glad you got it sorted. I just checked again, custom named "Kontakt 5" to "1 Kontakt native" & boom logic crashes when closing kontakt. But changing the custom name back to "1 Kontakt" ( adding numbers to most used instruments so they'll show up in a specific order) & all is well again. Adding symbols to the custom name must have the same affect.



Numbers is great idea to sort, thanks again.


----------



## jonathanwright (Jan 24, 2016)

PJMorgan said:


> Glad you got it sorted. I just checked again, custom named "Kontakt 5" to "1 Kontakt native" & boom logic crashes when closing kontakt. But changing the custom name back to "1 Kontakt" ( adding numbers to most used instruments so they'll show up in a specific order) & all is well again. Adding symbols to the custom name must have the same affect.



Thanks for the tip. Omnisphere kept crashing a project today and I'd named it '3. Omnisphere' so it looks like it didn't like the full stop.


----------



## Dom (Jan 24, 2016)

dgburns said:


> wondering if 10.2.1 will co-exist with 10.2? has anyone been able to go back and run 10.2 after installing 10.2.1? My work machine is on 10.9.5.


Yes you can go back. Before installing 10.2.1 I zipped 10.2, then updated. 10.2.1 didn't work for me because the broken movie audio so I reverted back by zipping 10.2.1 and unzipping 10.2. It's a good idea to back up your preferences file before however, as I noticed after this back and forth the zoom settings on some plugins are a bit skewed. My system is 10.9.5 too.


----------



## Soundhound (Jan 24, 2016)

Another weird one. I have a project that starts with key sig for Ab Maj, switches to C maj at bar 50. Pulling an audio loop -recorded in c maj-into a track after bar 50 , it plays in Ab. if I change the key sig at bar one to C maj, the loop plays in C. shouldn't the second key sig be affection that loop?


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Jan 24, 2016)

Haven't seen anyone mention the new color schemes. Hope everyone likes pastels in their piano roll editor.


----------



## dgburns (Jan 25, 2016)

Dom said:


> Yes you can go back. Before installing 10.2.1 I zipped 10.2, then updated. 10.2.1 didn't work for me because the broken movie audio so I reverted back by zipping 10.2.1 and unzipping 10.2. It's a good idea to back up your preferences file before however, as I noticed after this back and forth the zoom settings on some plugins are a bit skewed. My system is 10.9.5 too.



awesome thanks


----------



## whinecellar (Jan 25, 2016)

whinecellar said:


> "MIDI Draw lane in the Piano Roll now properly maintains its size when you close and reopen the Piano Roll."
> 
> ...is this working for anyone? This has driven me nuts for years - every time I open a piano roll, the MIDI draw lane defaults to a massive size. It's still doing this in 10.2.1 for me...



Never saw any replies to this and would love to know if it works for anyone? Same old behavior here on all my machines (all running Yosemite and Logic 10.2.1) - every time I open a piano roll editor the CC lane is huge...


----------



## jonathanwright (Jan 25, 2016)

whinecellar said:


> Never saw any replies to this and would love to know if it works for anyone? Same old behavior here on all my machines (all running Yosemite and Logic 10.2.1) - every time I open a piano roll editor the CC lane is huge...



It's working here, my Piano Roll keeps the size I set at project start.


----------



## gpax (Jan 25, 2016)

jacobthestupendous said:


> Haven't seen anyone mention the new color schemes. Hope everyone likes pastels in their piano roll editor.


Interesting. If memory serves, it would seem this is a return to the same colors used in the prior versions of Logic when displaying by velocity. If you are displaying by region color, however, those hues are still the darker LPX palette.


----------



## dgburns (Jan 25, 2016)

Dom said:


> Yes you can go back. Before installing 10.2.1 I zipped 10.2, then updated. 10.2.1 didn't work for me because the broken movie audio so I reverted back by zipping 10.2.1 and unzipping 10.2. It's a good idea to back up your preferences file before however, as I noticed after this back and forth the zoom settings on some plugins are a bit skewed. My system is 10.9.5 too.



btw you can just copy the app and rename it,i do as I mess with gui mods fyi


----------



## whinecellar (Jan 25, 2016)

jonathanwright said:


> It's working here, my Piano Roll keeps the size I set at project start.



Cool, thanks. And just to clarify, you're opening a piano roll and *resizing* the MIDI draw lane - and it stays that size when you open a piano roll editor again later?

What OS are you running?


----------



## jonathanwright (Jan 25, 2016)

whinecellar said:


> Cool, thanks. And just to clarify, you're opening a piano roll and *resizing* the MIDI draw lane - and it stays that size when you open a piano roll editor again later?
> 
> What OS are you running?



Yep, that's what I'm doing.

I'm on 10.11.3.


----------



## whinecellar (Jan 25, 2016)

jonathanwright said:


> I'm on 10.11.3.



Ah, thanks. I'm betting a lot of this update is dependent on El Capitan, because a good handful of the new improvements aren't showing up under Yosemite. Maybe time to test those waters


----------



## jonathanwright (Jan 25, 2016)

whinecellar said:


> Ah, thanks. I'm betting a lot of this update is dependent on El Capitan, because a good handful of the new improvements aren't showing up under Yosemite. Maybe time to test those waters



You're welcome! For what it's worth I haven't had any issues at all with El Capitan.


----------



## stevefal (Jan 25, 2016)

thesteelydane said:


> Thanks. Yeah, now it's working intermittently for me. It seems to have something to do with the length of the recording, rather than metronome on/off. I can no longer just add a few notes in a short pass like I could before.



I am still able to capture even one note played in one second between play and stop.


----------



## thesteelydane (Jan 25, 2016)

stevefal said:


> I am still able to capture even one note played in one second between play and stop.



If I keep trying I can get it to work with short passes some of the time, so I'm no longer sure what causes the problem, especially since I seem to be the only one experiencing it. I still get a one bar blank midi region half of the times I try, never had this problem before.


----------



## Soundhound (Jan 26, 2016)

I'm having the same problem with my Nanokontrol2. Wondering if you've been able to get it to work?



Kaufmanmoon said:


> Update
> 
> Also, my Nano Kontrol2 is now not working properly when I quickly want to assign something in Kontakt with a right click and wiggle (so to speak)
> 
> ...


----------



## Kaufmanmoon (Jan 26, 2016)

Nope, well it just still keeps showing up in control surfaces. I've deleted every file that I'm supposed to (there's another thread on here somewhere) but it keeps coming back.
So in theory it works brilliantly if I want it to work as the template logic controller, but if I want to use it to control Kontakt faders and key commanders (it does then just forgets about them next time I load up)
It won't play ball at all.

Might be something I'm doing wrong, usually the case


----------



## stevefal (Jan 26, 2016)

Kaufmanmoon said:


> my Nano Kontrol2 is now not working properly



I'm not familiar with nanoKontrol2, but the manual says it can operate in DAW mode or CC mode. Maybe you are in DAW mode:



> The nanoKONTROL2 features two operation modes: DAW mode, in
> which each controller is set up for a specific DAW controller; and CC
> mode, in which Control Change messages are assigned to the unit's
> controllers. To engage the desired mode, turn on the unit while
> pressing and holding down the button that corresponds to that mode.


----------



## Cuelist (Jan 26, 2016)

I had the same problem with my A-88 keyboard and Korg nanoKontrol2. This solved it for me:

http://www.logicprohelp.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=122225#p625395


----------



## mc_deli (Jan 26, 2016)

whinecellar said:


> Ah, thanks. I'm betting a lot of this update is dependent on El Capitan, because a good handful of the new improvements aren't showing up under Yosemite. Maybe time to test those waters


Can you give some examples?
I have been following on LPH and I don't get that impression (biggest bug seems to be if you have renamed plug ins - and that is on all OS versions)


----------



## resound (Jan 26, 2016)

Soundhound said:


> I'm having the same problem with my Nanokontrol2. Wondering if you've been able to get it to work?



Did you try this below? It worked for someone else with that issue.



resound said:


> For anyone having issues with MIDI controllers, I was having problems with my Axiom 25 but i figured out the problem. Only two of the CC sliders on my keyboard were working in Logic. I looked under Control Surfaces -> Controller Assignments and noticed there were some extra Controls assigned to my Axiom 25, specifically D9-D16 which are the CC sliders on my keyboard. I just deleted those assignments and now the sliders work the same way they did before. Maybe this will fix your problem with the Nanokontrol?


----------



## whinecellar (Jan 26, 2016)

mc_deli said:


> Can you give some examples?



Not off the top of my head but I've definitely noticed a few. In fact, I'm now testing a fresh clean install on the latest El Capitan/Logic 10.2.1 and some of these new fixes still aren't working for me: namely the piano roll MIDI draw lane is NOT staying as it should. Every time I open a piano roll, the MIDI draw lane reverts to "huge." 

Also seeing some random weirdness with tool selection:

Example 1: I open a piano roll and select the pen tool. When I close the piano roll, the pen tool *sometimes* persists when I'm back in an arrange window. It always used to revert to whatever tool was last selected in that window.

Example 2: the alternate (command key) tool *sometimes* doesn't work.

Example 3: random tools are calling themselves up when I click out of an editor and than back into it.

On the other hand, the GUI is finally WAY more responsive under El Cap. Still not as greased-lightning-fast as Logic 9, but definitely improved in a big way. Ugh... Apple giveth, and Apple taketh away...


----------



## mc_deli (Jan 26, 2016)

whinecellar said:


> Not off the top of my head but I've definitely noticed a few...


Monsieur, the tool issues seem like they have a bit in common with other users whose previous key commands are now not compatible with new new tool key command letters, and knock ons from that. Are you on fresh prefs and still getting toolio weirdness?

And the GUI - isn't that the Logic update rather than El Cap? You would be the first user I have found on here, lph or *big forum* saying "way" more responsive under El Cap...

Feel your pain though. And only quizzing because I really want the advertised benefits of 10.2.1 now, and need to work out if El Cap is a must (risk assessment mode)...


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 26, 2016)

The Logic Team know of this issue and will have a fix in the next update for it. You can try this but unfortunately I have found after rebooting the problem comes back or is not quite the same.



resound said:


> Did you try this below? It worked for someone else with that issue.


----------



## resound (Jan 26, 2016)

aesthete said:


> The Logic Team know of this issue and will have a fix in the next update for it. You can try this but unfortunately I have found after rebooting the problem comes back or is not quite the same.



You are right, I am having the problem upon reboot as well. Glad they are aware of it and working on a fix.


----------



## dgburns (Jan 26, 2016)

Been on 10.2.1 on os 10.9.5 for a few days now.All working as expected,no issues as Whinecellar noted about gui.Actually moved up to 10.2.1 because I use folders the old way(not track stacks) and was really getting wrist issues due to constant clicking on sequences to show notes in the piano roll.Not anymore with 10.2.1 Amen praise the freakin lord! oh my wrist is thanking me.

YAY we got our colours back for note velocities! happy to see the purple notes again.

But,I am noticing some midi notes are not always playing back.Stopping and replaying a section corrects the issue.Anyone else notice this.Mostly playback to Vepro midi tracks.....


----------



## whinecellar (Jan 26, 2016)

mc_deli said:


> Monsieur, the tool issues seem like they have a bit in common with other users whose previous key commands are now not compatible with new new tool key command letters, and knock ons from that. Are you on fresh prefs and still getting toolio weirdness?



Yes sir - fresh prefs, fresh everything. Definitely strange! And the alternate tool thing (using the command key) should be a non-issue - that takes effect regardless of key commands, because all you do is hold the CMD key to access the alternate tool. Yet for me, there are times it does nothing!



mc_deli said:


> And the GUI - isn't that the Logic update rather than El Cap? You would be the first user I have found on here, lph or *big forum* saying "way" more responsive under El Cap...


Well, yes and no. The Logic update is supposed to improve responsiveness in a lot of areas, but when it comes the GUI, I notice a HUGE difference when running 10.2.1 under El Cap as opposed to Yosemite. I think the two are related - Logic is likely taking advantage of the newer graphics frameworks in El Cap. 

Here's the real shocker: I happened to call up Logic 9.1.8 in my new El Cap install, and holy smokes - it was blazing fast in every other OS, but now it's literally INSTANT. Changing even the biggest & most elaborate screen sets happens in a flash. I just don't get why they can't make Logic X that responsive when it's supposedly newer/optimized code!

So yeah, I'd say El Cap is a huge improvement over Yosemite. Everything feels significantly faster, snappier, etc. Gonna do a full test of my whole system with it tomorrow including my large scoring template (5 Macs over a VE Pro network), all hardware controllers, plugins, etc. Hoping for great results, because it sure looks promising!


----------



## Simon Ravn (Jan 27, 2016)

dgburns said:


> Been on 10.2.1 on os 10.9.5 for a few days now.All working as expected,no issues as Whinecellar noted about gui.Actually moved up to 10.2.1 because I use folders the old way(not track stacks) and was really getting wrist issues due to constant clicking on sequences to show notes in the piano roll.Not anymore with 10.2.1 Amen praise the freakin lord! oh my wrist is thanking me.
> 
> YAY we got our colours back for note velocities! happy to see the purple notes again.
> 
> But,I am noticing some midi notes are not always playing back.Stopping and replaying a section corrects the issue.Anyone else notice this.Mostly playback to Vepro midi tracks.....



The last issue. Don't know if that is what you are experiencing, but that is happening on any Logic X project I have where I have a lot of Kontakt instruments inside Logic itself. Seems it autosaves very frequently, and this causes a pause in playback - and recording too! When I have projects that is 95% Vienna Ensemble I don't get it, obviously because Logics project is then much smatter and takes less time to save. But I can only feel for the people who don't use VEP and have a lot of Kontakt and other samplers inside Logic. They must really feel this penalty.

Seriously, there is no way to turn off the autosave is there?


----------



## samphony (Jan 27, 2016)

Simon Ravn said:


> The last issue. Don't know if that is what you are experiencing, but that is happening on any Logic X project I have where I have a lot of Kontakt instruments inside Logic itself. Seems it autosaves very frequently, and this causes a pause in playback - and recording too! When I have projects that is 95% Vienna Ensemble I don't get it, obviously because Logics project is then much smatter and takes less time to save. But I can only feel for the people who don't use VEP and have a lot of Kontakt and other samplers inside Logic. They must really feel this penalty.
> 
> Seriously, there is no way to turn off the autosave is there?



I've reported the logic and Kontakt issues constantly in the past.


----------



## whinecellar (Jan 27, 2016)

Ugh - I think I saw others having this issue within this thread, but NOT a fan of controller assignments continuously resetting every time I open 10.2.1! So glad I've always kept a clean backup copy of my CS prefs...


----------



## dgburns (Jan 27, 2016)

Simon Ravn said:


> The last issue. Don't know if that is what you are experiencing, but that is happening on any Logic X project I have where I have a lot of Kontakt instruments inside Logic itself. Seems it autosaves very frequently, and this causes a pause in playback - and recording too! When I have projects that is 95% Vienna Ensemble I don't get it, obviously because Logics project is then much smatter and takes less time to save. But I can only feel for the people who don't use VEP and have a lot of Kontakt and other samplers inside Logic. They must really feel this penalty.
> 
> Seriously, there is no way to turn off the autosave is there?



Wow,never thought of that Simon.

I see there's an option to turn auto backup off in the prefs/general/auto backup menu btw.You can set it to a number of backups and OFF as well.Maybe try that ??

Never had any playback issues...that I noticed that is...before now.I'm keeping auto backup on for now.It's saved me a few times,even though i have that nervous twitch in my left hand called "command-s"  that twitches every time I do anything in LPX anyway.


----------



## Simon Ravn (Jan 27, 2016)

dgburns said:


> Wow,never thought of that Simon.
> 
> I see there's an option to turn auto backup off in the prefs/general/auto backup menu btw.You can set it to a number of backups and OFF as well.Maybe try that ??
> 
> Never had any playback issues...that I noticed that is...before now.I'm keeping auto backup on for now.It's saved me a few times,even though i have that nervous twitch in my left hand called "command-s"  that twitches every time I do anything in LPX anyway.



True, you can turn backups off altogether - but not auto save separately. In Logic 9 it would still save 10 backups for you so you could go back if you screwed things up or for other reasons. Now it seems you can either choose to have backups and having autosave forced on you, or you turn autosave and backups completely off. You should be able to just turn off autosave and keep your backups.


----------



## samphony (Jan 27, 2016)

I stumbled over 1 issue. Yes just one. As soon as I activate IAC via Audio and Midi Setup I can't use my DOEPFER LMK4+ and PEAVEY PC1600x. Strange that is mmmmh.

If I find a solution. I'll post back.

It seems they are working with some focus on the environment since 10.2.1


----------



## Soundhound (Jan 29, 2016)

Thanks for the link. I tried, but I don't know my way around the controller assignments window(s). The Nanokontrol2's faders are all unassigned, but some of them are sending cc data, some not sending anything. Well, they're all sending something according to a little Midi Monitor app I'm using, but logic is only seeing data from some of them. I'll need to learn my way around managing controller assignments it seems. 



resound said:


> Did you try this below? It worked for someone else with that issue.


----------



## Yogi108 (Jan 29, 2016)

I have the nano controller. All I do is delete the controller in Logic but then I open the nano controller Mac application. I set fader 1 to CC1 and fader 2 to CC11... I'm assuming you would want to control those two CC's?

I just updated to El Capital and I have the latest version of Logic.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Soundhound (Jan 29, 2016)

Thanks Yogi. I do use that Korg app as well, called Korg Control Editor I think, to set the various CCs for each fader, 1,11,21,2 etc. I have few 'scenes' saved as well. I ran that, and rewrote the scene to the NanoKontrol2 to be sure, and I think tried deleting the Nankontrol from Logic as well, but it didn't seem to work. Maybe I need to reset the nanakontrol to factory settings perhaps, and try it all again...?


----------



## whinecellar (Jan 29, 2016)

Hey Guys,

I too use a NanoKontrol and it hasn't worked at all since updating to Logic 10.2.1 and El Capitan. I found the solution today: trash the Korg MIDI driver from both of these locations:

Library > Audio > MIDI Drivers (trash "KorgUSBMIDIDriver.plugin")
System > Library > Extensions (trash "advKorgUSBMIDIDriver.plugin")

That brought it back completely for me, including my custom assignments. Strange, but it worked!

Hope that helps,

Jim


----------



## Soundhound (Jan 30, 2016)

Thanks for posting that Jim. Did you reinstall the driver after trashing, or is it not needed?


----------



## davidgary73 (Jan 30, 2016)

Soundhound said:


> Thanks for posting that Jim. Did you reinstall the driver after trashing, or is it not needed?



I did the same thing pass few days by deleting the driver and it will work without them drivers.

The only issue is only 7 faders working and the first fader that was assigned to CC1 did not work in 10.2.1. So i had to bypass control surface and got it working again every time i launch Logic. 

In 10.2.0, everything works


----------



## whinecellar (Jan 30, 2016)

Hmm... all faders, knobs & buttons are working on mine now with no drivers needed. I wonder if there's an assignment conflict?



davidgary73 said:


> I did the same thing pass few days by deleting the driver and it will work without them drivers.
> 
> The only issue is only 7 faders working and the first fader that was assigned to CC1 did not work in 10.2.1. So i had to bypass control surface and got it working again every time i launch Logic.
> 
> In 10.2.0, everything works


----------



## dgburns (Jan 30, 2016)

whinecellar said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I too use a NanoKontrol and it hasn't worked at all since updating to Logic 10.2.1 and El Capitan. I found the solution today: trash the Korg MIDI driver from both of these locations:
> 
> ...



You know,this is very strange,as I needed to trash midi drivers also after updating to El Capitan.Midi was buggered,nothing worked.Trashed the midi drivers,and yet everything started working after that.This is on my home setup,so haven't really dug deep to figure all this crap out.But I can second what Jim wrote.

very strange indeed.


----------



## Kaufmanmoon (Jan 30, 2016)

As i've mentioned i've deleted those files and it just kicks straight into working with logic. I just want to use it as a general midi device and get things working with kontakt. Still having troubles but not tried in a few days. It doesn't remember my key commands I enter in either. As someone mentioned earlier in the thread, I think Apple are now aware there's a problem.


----------



## Soundhound (Jan 30, 2016)

Good to hear they are (hopefully) aware of the problem. It's hard to know though, right? 



Kaufmanmoon said:


> As i've mentioned i've deleted those files and it just kicks straight into working with logic. I just want to use it as a general midi device and get things working with kontakt. Still having troubles but not tried in a few days. It doesn't remember my key commands I enter in either. As someone mentioned earlier in the thread, I think Apple are now aware there's a problem.


----------



## dgburns (Jan 30, 2016)

Kaufmanmoon said:


> As i've mentioned i've deleted those files and it just kicks straight into working with logic. I just want to use it as a general midi device and get things working with kontakt. Still having troubles but not tried in a few days. It doesn't remember my key commands I enter in either. As someone mentioned earlier in the thread, I think Apple are now aware there's a problem.



Sorry to hear you have those issues.

I CAN tell you that I did in fact alter my key commands in the regular key command window,not the controller assignment window,and saved them out as a new preset with no issues.
Sorry,I've abandoned the controller assignment aspect a long time ago,as it was always problematic for me-having them saved inside the prefs file that is.

What I DID do is trashed prefs and rebuilt them from scratch as I wanted them-then quit LPX to have them written into the prefs file-then finder copied those out somewhere else as a safety in case the prefs got buggered.That way I would have a baseline prefs file I could replace in case I needed new clean prefs.This way I don't have to re-write my i/o labels etc etc when I want clean prefs.Not suggesting this is a solution for those who are fighting with the controller assignments issue.But when you have that sorted out,something to think about doing.

I really wish LPX would consider a file structure similar to the one Cubase is using.It's so much easier to make a safety of important files outside the prefs location in case of emergency.

sigh


----------



## soundgeek (Jan 30, 2016)

Nanokontrol2 works fine here with Logic 10.2.1 and Yosemite.

So it seems its more of an el Capitan issue ...
I see Korg has updated the midi driver on Jan 21 2016, if someone wants to try it out :
http://www.korg.com/us/support/download/driver/0/159/1357/


----------



## Jack Weaver (Jan 30, 2016)

It's an issue with OSX 10.9.5 here. 
Korg NanoKontrol only has a few sliders that transmit MIDI CC data. I did download soundgeek's Korg driver and that made no difference. 
Also when I have a Presonus Faderport hooked up it stops Logic 10.2.1 from booting at all. 

Eagerly awaiting new Apple update. 

.


----------



## Soundhound (Jan 30, 2016)

I'm on Yosemite and Logic 10.2.1 - after trashing the Korg prefs the nanokontrol didn't send any data. I've been hoping for an update to their driver. Going to give this a try. If my studio blows up like a meth lab, or if it works, I'll let you know.  




soundgeek said:


> Nanokontrol2 works fine here with Logic 10.2.1 and Yosemite.
> 
> So it seems its more of an el Capitan issue ...
> I see Korg has updated the midi driver on Jan 21 2016, if someone wants to try it out :
> http://www.korg.com/us/support/download/driver/0/159/1357/


----------



## Soundhound (Jan 30, 2016)

Tried the new driver, thank you for posting btw! D idn't seem to change anything w/Logic 10.2.1/Yosemite. I wonder if helps if you're running El Capitan?


----------



## soundgeek (Jan 30, 2016)

Well, on my side, I just plugged in my nanoKontrol2, and restarted Logic.
I haven't had the need to install or modify anything ...

(Running 10.2.1 on Yosemite)


----------



## Soundhound (Jan 30, 2016)

Good to hear! Are you using that new driver?




soundgeek said:


> Well, on my side, I just plugged in my nanoKontrol2, and restarted Logic.
> I haven't had the need to install or modify anything ...
> 
> (Running 10.2.1 on Yosemite)


----------



## resound (Jan 30, 2016)

The way I get my controllers working on my Axiom is every time I load Logic, I go to Logic Pro X -> Control Surfaces -> Controller Assignments and select the Axiom 25 on the left and then delete all the controller assignments. You'll see them in the attached screenshot, D9-D16, etc. I don't know if this will work for the NanoKontrol but it's worth a shot.


----------



## davidgary73 (Jan 30, 2016)

resound said:


> The way I get my controllers working on my Axiom is every time I load Logic, I go to Logic Pro X -> Control Surfaces -> Controller Assignments and select the Axiom 25 on the left and then delete all the controller assignments. You'll see them in the attached screenshot, D9-D16, etc. I don't know if this will work for the NanoKontrol but it's worth a shot.



Yup that works but just quite troublesome because we need to do it every time we launch Logic. 
On 10.2.0, we don't need to and everything works


----------



## davidgary73 (Jan 30, 2016)

whinecellar said:


> Hmm... all faders, knobs & buttons are working on mine now with no drivers needed. I wonder if there's an assignment conflict?



They are all working accept fader 1 which was assign to CC1 and it will only work when i remove all controller assignments like the post above plus Nano is the only controller i have. 

I hope they will be a fix soon.


----------



## soundgeek (Jan 31, 2016)

Soundhound said:


> Good to hear! Are you using that new driver?



Nope, I haven't installed it yet. Since its working fine on my side, i'm just not touching anything !

Things you might want to try :

- Unplug the controller
- Delete it inside Logic
Menu : LogicProX -> Control Surfaces -> Setup
right-click or ctrl-click on the surface icon
-> Delete

(Note: In some cases the icon of a miss-installed surface is black on a black background ! You can however delete it in the same way)

- Quit Logic.
- Install Korg Driver
- Install the Logic/Garageband plugin
(Both can be found on this page:
http://www.korg.com/us/support/download/product/0/159/)

- Plug the Controller
- Start Logic.
- Open a new project, and test the surface.

- If this doesn't work, i see the pdf manual files on the korg page indicate the files to delete for complete uninstallation.... (but I haven't ever needed to do this.)

- If this still doesn't work, they have a system updater for the nano itself you may want to try...

Just a few ideas, hope that will fix it for some ...


----------



## Soundhound (Feb 1, 2016)

Thanks for that! I did follow that, but still had the same issues. But I'm making some progress. I deleted the Nanokontrol2 icon from the Controller Setup page, and that would result in the nanokontrol2 able to control some things, though not the right ones. I then deleted the Nanokontrol2 set from the Controller Assignments window, and then the faders were controlling the right cc #s I'd set up in the Korg Control Editor for the nano. I deleted the Logic/Garageband bundle and now when I open logic, it no longer creates the Nanokontrol item in the Controller Setup window, but it still creates a new Nanokontrol2 item in the controller assignments window. When I delete that, all is well. But I guess I need to find a way for it not to create that every time I start Logic. 

There are quite a few items in that Controller Assignments Window (expert, which I'm not!) so I'm thinking I should delete all except the ones I know I'm using (iPad apple remotes, Nectar P1 and LX88) and see if that helps.

Yeesh! This is part of the known issue that Apple working on, I think? I hope.


----------



## soundgeek (Feb 1, 2016)

There is this checkable menu item called "Automatic Installation" under the "New" menu at the top of the control surface configuration panel.

Maybe this should be unchecked for your way of using the controller ... You may want to try that.


----------



## Kaufmanmoon (Feb 1, 2016)

soundgeek said:


> There is this checkable menu item called "Automatic Installation" under the "New" menu at the top of the control surface configuration panel.
> 
> Maybe this should be unchecked for your way of using the controller ... You may want to try that.



SUCCESS!
I didn't need to delete any drivers this time, just the nano in control surfaces and uncheck the "Automatic Installation". 

I can now assign my cc's to anything in kontakt again and my key commands have saved when reopening. Fingers crossed it stays that way.
Guess everyone should try this. Thanks so much Soundgeek


----------



## soundgeek (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## Soundhound (Feb 2, 2016)

I unchecked Automatic Installation, but it still creates a nancontrol set in the Controller Assignments window. I delete it and can work fine. I may need to reset all my OS X Audio/Midi settings, get rid of all controllers in Logic and start fresh. I did something bad in an earlier life, clearly.


----------



## davidgary73 (Feb 2, 2016)

Soundhound said:


> I unchecked Automatic Installation, but it still creates a nancontrol set in the Controller Assignments window. I delete it and can work fine. I may need to reset all my OS X Audio/Midi settings, get rid of all controllers in Logic and start fresh. I did something bad in an earlier life, clearly.



I tried unchecked Automatic Installation and the issue still persist. I need to remove nano control in Controller Assignments window in order for it to work.


----------



## Soundhound (Feb 2, 2016)

I feel less lonely now. 



davidgary73 said:


> I tried unchecked Automatic Installation and the issue still persist. I need to remove nano control in Controller Assignments window in order for it to work.


----------



## soundgeek (Feb 3, 2016)

I just use the nano as a basic mixer control, and sometimes for automations.
I usually use smart controls to setup and control my synths plugins.

For Kontakt, the integrated learn doesn't work for me, i use the technique described in this video to setup smart controls:


Mapping the smart controls to the nano is then easy and works well.

(I have the korg driver and korg logic plugin installed, and just leave automatic setup activated ... I'm not using the korg control editor for now )


----------



## whinecellar (Feb 4, 2016)

Anyone having any trouble with the "rename marker" key command? No matter what I assign it to, it doesn't work in 10.2.1...


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Feb 4, 2016)

whinecellar said:


> Anyone having any trouble with the "rename marker" key command? No matter what I assign it to, it doesn't work in 10.2.1...



Works here.


----------



## stonzthro (Feb 4, 2016)

works here too


----------



## whinecellar (Feb 4, 2016)

Cool. Did some looking around and others are reporting this issue, so something's amiss for some configurations...


----------



## milesito (Feb 7, 2016)

Soundhound said:


> I unchecked Automatic Installation, but it still creates a nancontrol set in the Controller Assignments window. I delete it and can work fine. I may need to reset all my OS X Audio/Midi settings, get rid of all controllers in Logic and start fresh. I did something bad in an earlier life, clearly.



damn i have the same issue now..whenever i create a new session it recreates a new controller assignment that disables many of the nanokontrol2 faders etc...i suppose this is a logic issue...anyway to get logic from creating a new controller assignment for this device every time i open a new session. (whether an older saved on or a brand new empty one)


----------



## samphony (Feb 7, 2016)

milesito said:


> damn i have the same issue now..whenever i create a new session it recreates a new controller assignment that disables many of the nanokontrol2 faders etc...i suppose this is a logic issue...anyway to get logic from creating a new controller assignment for this device every time i open a new session. (whether an older saved on or a brand new empty one)



Try the following. 

Open Audio/ Midi Setup.
Create a new configuration. 
Now try and open Logic and create a new project.


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 7, 2016)

This seems to help/work! I only have one control on by Nano2 that does not assign now (far right dial) for some reason. The Nanokontrol is sending midi on all controls according to the midi monitor app.



samphony said:


> Try the following.
> 
> Open Audio/ Midi Setup.
> Create a new configuration.
> Now try and open Logic and create a new project.


----------



## amsams (Feb 7, 2016)

I have an M-Audio Oxygen 25 as my key switcher/control surface for knobs. It's my lifeblood when I interact with Kontakt. Right now with 10.2.1 the "learn midi" function is not working. The keyboard works fine and the mod and pitch wheels are mapped, but there's no ability to create custom configurations. Any ideas?


----------



## amsams (Feb 7, 2016)

amsams said:


> I have an M-Audio Oxygen 25 as my key switcher/control surface for knobs. It's my lifeblood when I interact with Kontakt. Right now with 10.2.1 the "learn midi" function is not working. The keyboard works fine and the mod and pitch wheels are mapped, but there's no ability to create custom configurations. Any ideas?



http://www.logicprohelp.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=122225#p625395

This just worked for me. Get rid of the "MIDI Device Scripts" for your device.


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 7, 2016)

I had tried this (per the Logic support team) last week but it did not help the Nanokontrol2.

Samphony's method though did restore the Nanokontrol minus one control per my note above.



amsams said:


> http://www.logicprohelp.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=122225#p625395
> 
> This just worked for me. Get rid of the "MIDI Device Scripts" for your device.


----------



## Soundhound (Feb 7, 2016)

My nanokontrol2 is working fine in Cubase, Studio One 3 and I think in DP9 as well. It's only in Logic that I have the problem.

Correction: Not working in Studio One.


----------



## samphony (Feb 8, 2016)

Soundhound said:


> My nanokontrol2 is working fine in Cubase, Studio One 3 and I think in DP9 as well. It's only in Logic that I have the problem.
> 
> Correction: Not working in Studio One.



Try this
http://vi-control.net/community/threads/logic-x-10-2-1-available.51217/page-11#post-3936216


----------



## Soundhound (Feb 8, 2016)

I did create a new midi configuration it didn't seem to help. But maybe I should try again...


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 15, 2016)

We should be seeing a Logic X update by the end of the month I have heard.


----------



## synthpunk (Mar 4, 2016)

New Logic update has been successfully qualified and we should be seeing it in the App Store soon, possibly next week hopefully.

Don't kill the messenger.


----------



## synthpunk (Mar 8, 2016)

It's here 
10.2.2 in the app store

https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT203718

*Logic Pro X 10.2.2*

Logic Pro X 10.2.2 includes the following changes.

For more information, see the Logic Pro X website. For information about previous Logic updates see the Logic Pro X 10.0 Release Notes, Logic Pro X 10.1 Release Notes and Logic Pro X 10.2.1 Release Notes.

*New Features/Enhancements*


Logic now offers a new preference pane (_Control Surfaces > MIDI Controllers)_ that allows the automatic assignment of controls for supported USB MIDI control devices to be enabled and disabled.
*Stability/Reliability*

Includes several improvements to Logic’s stability, including, but not limited to:

Logic no longer sometimes quits unexpectedly when: 


At startup there are aliases in the path to the Alchemy database or presets, or if the Alchemy database has been set to Read-only
Displaying a content download progress bar
Opening a Channel EQ plug-in window from Logic Remote
A project containing an open Score text box is closed
Opening the Audio File Editor with a key command when running in Japanese
Opening the Plug-in Manger if there is a custom display name for a plug-in that contains more than 2 spaces
Grouping files in the Audio Bin
Option-dragging a folder stack
Logic no longer sometimes stops responding when: 


Canceling a download while previewing an Apple Loop in the Loop Browser
Using VoiceOver to interact with the Mixer
Clicking on the Library tab with a software instrument track selected and an instance of Melodyne 4 inserted on an audio track
*Editing*


Rubber band selection of MIDI Draw data in the Piano Roll now works correctly when the selection is started outside the boundaries of the region.
Dragging is now restricted to the vertical direction when pressing Control + Shift while dragging a note in the Flex Pitch editor to move it more than one semitone.
*Automation*


Automation of Stereo Delay and Tape Delay created in Logic Pro X 10.2 or older now plays back correctly in Logic Pro X 10.2.2 or later.
*Mixer*


Creating tracks from the Mixer no longer unexpectedly changes their output setting.
*Plug-ins*


The display for IR waveforms in Space Designer now updates immediately when loading a preset or reversing an IR.
User added Space Designer impulse responses copied from one computer to another are now reliably found on the destination computer.
Logic again can open instances of Altiverb 7.1 or earlier.
*Score*


It is again possible to use strike-through text in the Score editor.
*Movies*


Audio from an open movie no longer mutes unexpectedly when the playhead is touched.
Right or Control-clicking a movie window again opens a contextual menu as expected.
*General*


MIDI input now works with Roland A49 and A88 USB keyboards.
Playback in Cycle mode now remains in sync when using latency causing plug-ins.
Playing MIDI data into Logic after stopping no longer clears data from the Capture Last Recording buffer.
The Orchestral and Music for Picture project templates are again available when the Orchestral content is installed.
Audio recordings made by punching in and out in Cycle mode with the Create Track preference set for overlapping recordings are now reliably in sync.
All key commands are now functioning as expected while Logic downloads additional content.
Moving one or more regions and then performing undo no longer causes them to be unselected.
The Follow Tempo check box is again available in the region inspector after detecting the tempo of the region.
It is again possible to load tempo information stored in an audio file into the Logic project.
The Playhead again scrolls smoothly when zoomed out on large projects.
Strip Silence again delivers consistent results when reapplied with the same settings.
All menus now open reliably on computers running OS X 10.9.5.
It is again possible to move a region on a software instrument track that is adjacent to a track stack to a different position along the time line without the region being inadvertently moved into the track stack.
Dragging the left edge of an audio region with Snap to Zero Crossing enabled no longer sometimes causes the waveform display to make it look as though the region content has shifted.
In region solo mode, all sends now sound as expected when selecting regions on different tracks.
Clicking in the Timeline now correctly positions the Playhead when Skip Cycle is enabled.
It is again possible to type in a value higher than +6db in the Region Gain parameter.
Stopping playback with the Transport no longer unexpectedly re-enables Catch Playhead Position when it has been disabled in the Toolbar.
After deleting a take when recording to a group of audio channels, Logic no longer sometimes disarms recording for all but the selected track and shows an incorrect “Multiple channels of this recording group have identical input setting”.
Audio input monitoring now works with Varispeed active when the Multithreading preference Playback & Live Tracks is activated.
When opened with an empty audio track, the Audio Track Editor no longer opens near its maximum zoom level.
The Playhead now cycles correctly when the Audio > Devices > Multithreading preference is set to Playback Tracks.
The Scroll to Selection key command again works during playback.
The 2/3 option for Detect Tempo now works as expected.


----------



## Living Fossil (Mar 8, 2016)

thanks for posting this.

it seems, they still haven't added the possibility of copying region based automation data.


----------



## synthpunk (Mar 8, 2016)

As always be sure to submit the Logic team a message. 
https://www.apple.com/feedback/logic-pro.html

I'm a bit baffled a function I beta tested wasn't fixed in 10.2.2 as well. I hope the left hand is speaking to the right hand.



Living Fossil said:


> thanks for posting this.
> 
> it seems, they still haven't added the possibility of copying region based automation data.


----------



## samphony (Mar 8, 2016)

aesthete said:


> As always be sure to submit the Logic team a message.
> https://www.apple.com/feedback/logic-pro.html
> 
> I'm a bit baffled a function I beta tested wasn't fixed in 10.2.2 as well. I hope the left hand is speaking to the right hand.



This is just a small bug fix release.


----------



## whinecellar (Mar 8, 2016)

Yeah, none of the issues I've been reporting have been fixed either, and I've been corresponding directly with the Logic dev team. Hopefully there's another release in the near future. On the bright side, screen set changes and window resizing definitely feel snappier in high-res mode, even on a 4k display...


----------



## synthpunk (Mar 8, 2016)

How are your external midi controllers working now Jim ? I was afraid of resetting everything in the new controller pane seeing I have most everything working from the workarounds pre 10.2.2.


----------



## whinecellar (Mar 8, 2016)

aesthete said:


> How are your external midi controllers working now Jim ? I was afraid of resetting everything in the new controller pane seeing I have most everything working from the workarounds pre 10.2.2.



Haven't tested them yet, but I'm glad they addressed that! In theory it looks like it should no longer wipe out custom mappings - that seems to be the idea behind that new control panel


----------



## resound (Mar 8, 2016)

Cool, all my MIDI controller faders are working correctly now.


----------



## synthpunk (Mar 8, 2016)

Mine are working with Logic and Logic Plugins but not external plugins ie U-he, Kontakt. 



resound said:


> Cool, all my MIDI controller faders are working correctly now.


----------



## Vik (Mar 9, 2016)

aesthete said:


> not external plugins ie U-he, Kontakt.


What exactly isn't working with Kontakt?


----------



## synthpunk (Mar 9, 2016)

I seem not to be able to assign external Midi CC's to Kontakt now, either directly in Kontakt, or in Logic's controller assignment window.

I have gotten the former method to work on U-he synths now.


----------

